# Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155



## Hans-dampf (15. August 2012)

*Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Hallo

Ich suche ein leistungsstarken CPU kühler

Für den 1155 sokel 

Er sollte sehr leise sein

Aber auch nicht zu groß 

Nicht Wen ich den RAM wechseln

Möchte auch den Kühler wieder ausbauen muss

Habe einen CPU Kühler gefunden bin mir aber nicht sicher

Ob der was taugt (http://geizhals.de/729116)

Danke schon mal für hilfreiche tips

MfG Markus


----------



## Tiz92 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Naja der Termalright Macho ist super. Aber weiß jetzt nicht ob der mit deinem Ram zussamenpasst. Falls eine "kleine" Waku du möchtest nimm die Corsair H60 oder H80. Aber die sind nicht sehr leise, da wäre der Macho besser. Außerdem wäre gut zu wissen welche CPU du kühlen willst und wieviel OC du betreiben willst.


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

Der alpenföhn Brocken ist eine etwas "höhere" und kleinere Alternative.

Vorsicht aber wegen der LEDs


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Diese sollten auch ins Beuteschema passen:


be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK011) | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master Hyper 412S (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (RR-H412-13FK-R1) | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (84000000046) | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Triglav (Sockel 775/1156/1155/AM2/AM2+/AM3+/FM1) (84000000058) | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS-T40-TB (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

Ich mag den seriennummer Fail wenn ne 8 und dann ne ) kommt


----------



## Hans-dampf (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Hohe des CPU kühler wolte kein problem sein

18 cm hohe kühlkörper kein Problem

Nur die RAM Bänke sollen frei zugänglich bleiben und sehr leise

Der CPU ist ein i5-2500k

Oc ist zwar noch recht uninteressant aber es ist nie verkehrt wenn man Luft nach oben hatt


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

Hast du nen Big Tower? 18cm passen kaum in einen midi Tower.


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Wenn die Höhe kein Problem ist, könntest du auch über jenen nachdenken:


Thermalright Archon SB-E (Sockel 775/1366/1155/1156/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland
der Macho reicht aber bis 4,5Ghz gut aus und ist dabei recht leise...

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

So sehr am Limit solltest du die CPU auf Dauer sowieso nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Das gehäuse ist defenitiv ein Big Tower Cooler Master HAF X schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-942-KKN1) | Geizhals Deutschland

Übermäßig übertakten werde ich den CPU garantiert nicht

Wen Dan höchstens auf 3,5 aber solang es nicht nötig ist lasse ich es

Zur zeit betreibe ich den pc mit dem original Intel Kühler

Der ist auch recht leise aber nur solange kein Spiel gespielt wird

Sonst ist der pc sehr leise und sehr kühl  Gehäuse Temperatur max 28grad

Wohlgemerkt der pc steht im Keller frostige 18 grad


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*



Hans-dampf schrieb:


> Wohlgemerkt der pc steht im Keller frostige 18 grad


Na dann auf zum fröhlichen ocen

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann auf zum fröhlichen ocen
> 
> Gruß



Pass auf Hans-Dampf, der facehugger ist ein ganz böser Unruhestifter, der nur deine Hardware kaputtmachen will


----------



## facehugger (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Pass auf Hans-Dampf, der facehugger ist ein ganz böser Unruhestifter, der nur deine Hardware kaputtmachen will


Wieso, bei 18°C braucht man doch überhaupt keinen CPU-Kühler

Gruß


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso, bei 18°C braucht man doch überhaupt keinen CPU-Kühler
> 
> Gruß



Kann man ja noch nen fetten Passiv Kühlkörper raufschrauben


----------



## MagicMongo (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

@ Threaderöffner,

falls du trotz allen Angeboten hier und wie du ja selbst auch angegeben hast,zu einer Wakü greifen willst. Ich kann dir die Antec H2O 620 wärmstens empfehlen da ich diese selbst verbaut hab. Kaum Hörbar,kein gluckern usw.
Und für sparsame 47 Euronen könnte Sie derzeit deine werden. Zumindest bei Mindfactory.
Mfg...


----------



## Pixy (15. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

18°, ist ja schön das der PC schön temperiert ist, dafür sitze ich dort mit Handschuhe.
Was muss ich dann erst im Winter anziehen?

Auf jedenfall genug OC Potential, im Winter tut dat auch not, damit die Finger nicht steif werden, irgenwas muss den Raum ja auf angenehme Temperatur bringen.


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2012)

Ich würde mal den Thermalright True Spirit 140 in den Raum stellen. 

Der ist relativ preiswert, sehr leise und hat keine Probleme den i5 zu kühlen. Zudem ist er so schmal, dass man ohne Probleme den RAM wechseln kann, da der Lüfter den RAM nicht überdeckt.


----------



## claas (16. August 2012)

Ich habe letztens den be quiet shadow rock pro draufgeschnallt. Wie der Name schon sagt, ist der schön leise. Das einzige was man bei mir hört, ist die Graka. Die Temps sind ca. 20 c niedriger, als beim boxer. Und mit oc sollte der auch keine Probleme kriegen. Ist, laut Hersteller, bis 150 Watt Wärmeabgabe ausgelegt. 

Ich habe den 2600


----------



## Hans-dampf (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Ich denke ich werde den Antec H2O 620 kaufen


----------



## elohim (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

das Gehäuse schreit ja nach einem Tower kühler mit der exzellenten Belüftung. wieso kauft man sich sonst so einen riesenhobel an Gehäuse mit einer Millionen Lüfter wenn man dann ne Kompaktwaku reinbaut weil sie klein ist !? 
Je nachdem was du ausgeben möchtest würde ich einen Thermalright True Spirit 140 oder Thermalright Archon nehmen, da ja massig Platz ist.

ps: ich würde mal behaupten, daß auch 4,0 oder gar 4,5 GHz bei der CPU noch fast als moderate Ubertaktung bezeichnet werden dürfen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Gerade bei einem Case mit Fenster, wie dem HAF-X, macht sich ein ansehnlicher Kühler ala BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro2, TR Archon oder ähnliches besonders gut - meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## Leckrer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Ich füge zu deiner Liste mal noch den Alpenföhn K2 hinzu...ein super Teil


----------



## Hans-dampf (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

So Habe mir jetzt den BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro2 gekauft

Ich denke das ich bei dem Kühler am besten beraten bin


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Gute Wahl, dann hast du auch was für's Auge und nicht nur eine sehr gute Kühlleistung. Das Montagesystem ist zwar nicht von der Klasse eines Noctua und etwas ungewöhnlich, aber dennoch recht einfach zu installieren. Viel Spaß mit dem Kühlerchen!


----------



## Hans-dampf (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Der noctua war auch in der engeren Auswahl aber deutlich teurere als der be qiuiet


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Ja, wenn Noctua von dieser grauslig unansehnlichen Lüfterfarbe endlich absehen und das ganze noch über PWM steuern würde, dann würden die einige Fans mehr bekommen. Denn was Verarbeitung, Ausstattung und Leistung betrifft sind die wirklich hervorragend. Das macht auch ein bisschen den Preis aus.


----------



## Raketenjoint (16. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Diese Frage wurde hier im Forum schon locker 20-mal gestellt. Und um zu antworten:
Macho ist groß, sperrig und verursacht gerne Ram Kompatiblitätsprobleme.
Deswegen kannst du den True Spirit 140 oder Archon nehmen.
3,5 Ghz übertakten? Das ist doch noch unter dem Boost (3,6GHz) eines i5? Das ist doch nicht richtig übertakten.
Von den Flüssigkeitskühlungen würde ich die Finger lassen, da sie für den Preis keine vergleichbare Leistung und Lautstärke liefern. Platzprobleme wirst du ja nicht haben.
Ich habe auch ewta 18°C im Keller, aber nach 1h sind es schon 20°C nach 2h Zocken 22°C nach 3h ...
Aber wenns passiv werden soll: Nofan CR-95C IcePipe


----------



## Hans-dampf (20. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Kurze frage zum be quiet dark Rock pro 2

Sollte man eine andere wärmeleitpaste benutzen oder ist die beiliegende Paste ausreichend


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Die kannst Du schon nehmen.


----------



## Hans-dampf (20. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Ok danke

Sonst hätte ich die wlp von noctua oder arctic mx 2 oder arctic mx 4 besorgt


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*

Selbst eine Arctic silver 5 kühlt meine CPU nur 2 Grad besser als die Paste von bequiet.


----------



## elohim (20. August 2012)

*AW: Guter CPU Kühler für Sockel 1155*



Raketenjoint schrieb:


> Diese Frage wurde hier im Forum schon locker 20-mal gestellt. Und um zu antworten:
> Macho ist groß, sperrig und verursacht gerne Ram Kompatiblitätsprobleme.
> Deswegen kannst du den True Spirit 140 oder Archon nehmen.


 
der Macho bietet nahezu genauso viel Raum für RAM wie die der Archon/TS140.


----------

